# Machine has had it so switched to only brewed!



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Sadly I've outgrown by trusty Gaggia Cubika after buying it 4 years ago for £99 refurbished from Gaggia when I was 17 and my older brothers got me hooked on making coffee. However, I can no longer handle the unpredictability of it especially as it hasn't aged well. All this has been further exacerbated since getting the Mignon...upgradeitus has truly hit!

As I'm now 21 and about to graduate I am in no financial situation to upgrade so have switched to only brewed. I love brew methods but do find myself missing the process as much as the product of espresso!

Anyway...here is my (tame) setup for the foreseeable future, when I took this pic my 'Mizudashi' cold brew pot was full in the fridge.









--- The svart isn't mine, I got my housemate hooked on coffee and got him to buy the wilfa and an aeropress ---


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice set up, a good call to switch to brewed rather than buy a rubbish machine!


----------

